# unreal tournament, ut 2003, ut 2004 etc?



## CrowdedNewt (Apr 30, 2019)

Hi, back in the day there were native versions of unreal games on linux besides unreal 2 and unreal torunament 3.

anyone know how to run ut 2004 or unreal tournament on freebsd? maybe even prey?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 30, 2019)

There has never been a native FreeBSD version (there's no source available), games/linux-ut, games/linux-ut2003-demo, games/linux-unrealgold.


----------

